# Mid March Trip slc, utah or denver, co?



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

Every year we plan our trip for december but this season our trip got held back until middle of march. I have never been out west this time around so I am wondering where would be better snow for the weekend of 17-20 in march?

Orginally had my heart set for slc. I love slc for the convenience but the air tickets are a little steep around 400-500ish while its only 300 bucks to get to denver. 
what can i expect at both places this late into the season? spring condition? or still chances of powder?

advise appreciated. thanks.
________
Genie Lighter


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

While the flights to SLC may be more, you may save that money in transportation and lift ticket prices vs coming to CO


Colorado is full anyways


----------



## MI_canuck (Feb 29, 2008)

better chance for March snow in UT imo... plus less traveling, as the resorts are like 30-45min from the airport at most...

of course conditions this year are all over the map... SLC has been getting it at least as good as CO


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

yea i love the convenience of slc. 
Guess what i really wanted to know was where would have the better snow around that time. Thanks for the answers.
________
SaraSweeet cam


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

I posted this in another thread.....figured its pretty applicable.

Colorado: If you go to CO, I suggest Summit County. You can hit Vail, Breck, Loveland, A-Basin, and the dreaded Keith Stone all in a relatively tolerable drive. you could stay in Breck or Vail for the resort town experience (Ski-in/Ski-out) or stay in Dillon, Frisco, or Silverthorne for a little less cost but a more "centralized" location. Colorado is beautiful and the mountains are great!

Park City:
PC Utah is one of a ton of resorts in Utah. Unfortunately, it is a little remotely located than SLC. The town is great (like Breckenridge only bigger, 3xs the population) In the area there are a ton of good ski mountains to hit within a 60 minute drive (Canyons-10 Mins away, Snowbasin...40 minutes, Snowbird....which kills Breck, Brighton, or Solitude....60 minutes, Powder Mountain....75 minutes). 

Something to Consider with Utah is the snowfall. They generally get more snowfall than Colorado which increases your chances of getting fresh snow or a legit Powder Day. For example While Loveland, CO has 336 for the year, Brighton has 424. While Breck has 360, Snowbasin has 434. That being said, PC is less than Colorado resorts with its 302 inches this year. I've heard PC is ok, but I've never heard great things about PC compared to some of the other places. I've ridden Breck, Vail, and A-Basin, but I've given-up on Colorado and focused my energy on Utah. There I've ridden Canyons, Brighton, Snowbird, Snowbasin, and Powder Mtn. I prefer UT to CO.


----------



## KzooSpade31 (Sep 15, 2010)

neednsnow said:


> I posted this in another thread.....figured its pretty applicable.
> 
> Colorado: If you go to CO, I suggest Summit County. You can hit Vail, Breck, Loveland, A-Basin, and the dreaded Keith Stone all in a relatively tolerable drive. you could stay in Breck or Vail for the resort town experience (Ski-in/Ski-out) or stay in Dillon, Frisco, or Silverthorne for a little less cost but a more "centralized" location. Colorado is beautiful and the mountains are great!
> 
> ...


Seems like as thorough an explanation as you could get. I happen to be flying out to Denver and headed to Beaver Creek / Vail for a week. They seem to be getting pretty steady snowfall the past few weeks and if the weather report is anywhere near correct it's supposed to continue for a few more weeks. I got ridiculously lucky last year and hit Vail mid-march and they got like 3 feet of fresh powder dropped on them over the course of 3 or 4 days.

All of that being said, upset I haven't made it to Utah yet! Good luck bro!


----------

